# "The I Hate Java Moss Club"



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

You have to attach it to something when you first put it into your tank, and after that it is awesome! Next time, tie the clump to a piece of driftwood or rock with some fishing line


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm with you on this one. the java mosss is hard to get rid of and just doesn't look good. i have christmas moss right now and much better. growth is the same but the plant looks so much better. i have no idea why anyone would try to get java moss when christmas, taiwan, and so many other mosses are so readily available.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

ya java is a pretty messy looking moss and there are much better choices out there.


----------



## ZLewis (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't hate it but it's not my favorite either. It's true that once you put it in a tank it is almost impossible to completely get rid of.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i like it.... i guess i am a sucker.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

java moss is a good looking, and resiant plant. but to be good looking, you need to take good care of it. the plant does not care about its asthetic appearance to you. 

tie it to flat stones (slate) and it will make a nice carpet. if let to just be loose in the water column, it will be ugly. also it does not float unless it is dirty with bouyant stuff (other plants). it is heavier then water, but only slightly so anything can lift it up if it is not attached to anything.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

I can never get my java moss to grow right. Ive left it floating, put it in substrate, tied it to wood, rocks, etc and it still comes up stringy and gross looking. even with trimming it still didnt really do anything. 

I am however going to try again with tying it down to something and see how that goes.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

It is flipping impossible to get rid of in my 10 gallon!


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Yay club members! We should have a song...

Oh ugly java moss,
Your stringyness reminds me of floss,
And how I would love to toss
You out the window.

SECOND VERSE COME ON!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh ugly java moss,
Your stringyness reminds me of floss,
And how I would love to toss
You out the window. 


The reasons to love are you few
But Takashi Amano's going to use you
In a mad hot 'scape and out do
How everyone's using you now



PS - While I concede that java moss is one of the ugliest of the mosses, in the right conditions its pretty. Of course, if you can grow pretty java moss, toss the stuff and get some flame or xmas moss.


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

lol i agree with frostyNYC! java moss could look decent when it's in the right conditions but if you're going to work that hard to keep java moss just toss it and get some xmas or flame. they look 10 times better when taken care of correctly.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I actually like it. It's great for breeding, and requires no effort to grow. It is not as pretty as other ones, but it makes up for it in having 0 maintenance.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I really like java moss. Don't ever try to trim it as the loose bits will go everywhere. It doesn't float so it will be harder to net out.

It is virtually indestructible and the perfect plant for breeding shrimp and fish. It provides good cover for smaller fry as well as micro-organisms that grow under the growth and serve as fry food.

Another concern is to keep it from growing too dense. I found one of my panda cories decomposed under a piece of driftwood and mass of java moss. It dug itself into a tight spot and got tangled in the mass of moss until it died.


----------



## god of jibbrock (Nov 19, 2007)

my java moss grow very nicely
in australia it's harder 2 get other mosses
and other mosses r much more expensive
java moss is the hardyest plant i know 
i can grow it with like barely eny light 
java moss is tops 
but other mosses look good 2 but it's just the price on them over here


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

I loves me some java moss!


----------

